
Foreign Stem Graduates Are Being Shut Out of the U.S. Job Market - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-19/foreign-stem-students-are-being-shut-out-of-u-s-job-market
======
burfog
That's kind of the whole idea, isn't it, if you want Americans to get those
jobs.

For the typical country, it's fair. The typical country does not permit an
American to easily go over there and take a job.

~~~
netsharc
Well, Germany for one, at least in the BCV (Before Covid) times:
[https://worldcrunch.com/world-affairs/39blue-cards39-and-
quo...](https://worldcrunch.com/world-affairs/39blue-cards39-and-quotas-
europe39s-search-for-a-united-immigration-system)

For STEM graduates (or people with years of work experience in that field),
the EU's Blue Card program basically would give you a residence permit (to use
the exact term; most visas are for stays less than 3 months) if the
prospective employer offered you a contract where the wage is on a similar
level to locals.

And I wonder, why not. The companies need the brain power, they've certainly
vetted the candidates, the company increases its productivity and the country
gets another taxpayer.

------
blahblahblah10
>> The program is commonly used as a bridge for high-performing students to
enter the U.S. job market, especially in tech.

Is the idea that students on OPT or employees on H-1Bs are all high-performing
geniuses a myth that is believed widely? The implication (or maybe I am
reading too much into one sentence) is something that I have seen quite often.
Every student from an accredited university is eligible for a one-year OPT.
Every student with a STEM degree is eligible for the STEM extension. The field
one works in does not have to do anything with the degree since the case is
often made that the skills learned during the degree program are highly
transferable. In my experience, it was very rare to not get an OPT or an
extension approved. This made a masters degree the cheapest and the fastest
path to immigrate into the U.S. Whether this is fair or not is a collective
judgement call by U.S. citizenry but it would reasonably be given very low or
no priority when millions of citizens are suffering economically.

------
olcor
> If he returns home, Kore says, he worries he won’t be able to repay the
> $66,000 in student debt secured by his family’s house.

I wish people didn't do this, not any more. Getting a full-time job (even on
F1 STEM extension) had been increasingly difficult to get pre-coronavirus,
even if you were pretty smart. I've had many employers reject even looking at
my application because of potential visa issues, and big cos who can handle
the visa process have a very hit-or-miss interview process. And this is just
for software jobs; the going gets a lot tougher for people in non-software
STEM fields.

Unless you can easily afford 2 years of tuition + living expenses and/or get
full-ride scholarships, it is time to seriously reconsider going to the US to
study. Almost all random events like the virus (and even known, regular events
like political elections) are always going to make things even more difficult
than they already are.

------
peapicker
To quote Humphrey Bogart from ‘The African Queen’ — “you pays your money and
you takes your chances.”

------
Fjolsvith
They can join the 30 plus million other out of work people in America now.

------
broooder
Good

